# Micro helmet light



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Here is a little XP-G experiment. How small can you get a double XP-G and still have some heat management? Machined housing 16mm tall by 24 mm wide by 20 mm deep. 2 XP-G R5s driven by a remote 1000 mA buckpuck. Carclo 10417 optics. Lots of light but not much throw. These small optics just don't do too well with the XP-G. In still, room temp air, it gets to about 60C then levels off. No trail time yet as I don't have a mount or battery built for it yet.


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

VB, THAT is awesome :thumbsup: This is what I've been envisioning since the XP-E and XP-G came out. If those were built as singles you could tuck them right down into the helmet vents for the ultimate in low-profile. If only they could tighten up those 10mm optics. 

JZ


----------



## piesoup (Feb 9, 2009)

I love it! :cornut: 
I think a bit of Velcro is all thats needed for a mount. Nice and simple!
I do hope one of the optic manufactures pulls their finger out and makes some tight optics for the XP-G.


----------



## MHC (Oct 23, 2009)

How about one reflector & one optic?


----------



## ortelius (Dec 6, 2007)

MHC said:


> How about one reflector & one optic?


A reflector to replace 10x10mm carclo lense? Hm, which one could that be, to fit this dimensions? :nonod:


----------



## rool (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice build!

I'm planning to do something similar but with a 25mm square pipe fitting 4 of those with various optics.

You say it gives decent light but not too much throw, what kind of carclo lenses are you using? 

Got any beamshots?
Weight?


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

Looks good. Nicely done.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

piesoup said:


> I love it! :cornut:
> I think a bit of Velcro is all thats needed for a mount. Nice and simple!
> I do hope one of the optic manufactures pulls their finger out and makes some tight optics for the XP-G.


Unfortunately for me, my helmet has a center "rib" that is not flat enough for a velcro mount to work.

I also hope for better optics in this small form factor. The XP-G can be very spotty in a reflector. I put one in a Pelican headlamp and with slight modifications to the OEM reflector got a nice tight spot. Problem is the reflector is ~32mm in diameter


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

rool said:


> You say it gives decent light but not too much throw, what kind of carclo lenses are you using?
> 
> Got any beamshots?
> Weight?


It has the Carclo 10417 optics. These are listed at various sources as plain tight or tight lens front style. Good bar mount optic, but a little tighter would be better for the helmet. Certainly workable though.

No beamshots yet. I don't have a camera that can do the MTBR beamshot settings(no manual exposure ability). I might try to take some anyway, they just won't be good for comparison to other shots.

The head and cable assembly weighs 20.5 grams


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow!!!!!!!!! 20.5 grams.Iif your helmet has a peak/visor maybe you could mount it to that.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Now with mount. Velcro strip around helmet rib. 27.6 grams as pictured(sorry for the bad cellphone pic). Just waiting on battery holders from Digikey.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Picture here


----------



## piesoup (Feb 9, 2009)

Thats super light! I was getting excited as mine weighs 87g!

Now you have to tell me, where is your cable and connector from?!


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

piesoup said:


> Now you have to tell me, where is your cable and connector from?!


The cable/connector is a Turck product. Here is a link to a datasheet.

http://www.turck-usa.com/illustrations/777000415 (sheet_1).pdf

I bought a few on ebay pretty cheap. It is waterproof (IP67). One nice feature is the "locking" mechanism is a slip collar. It will pull apart if snagged. Wire is nice and flexible with a pretty tough urethane jacket.


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

That is so cool! I would mount one to the fork crown or on the fork legs. Would really light up the area in front of the tire. Would be great for riding rocks at night.


----------



## piesoup (Feb 9, 2009)

Vancbiker said:


> The cable/connector is a Turck product. Here is a link to a datasheet.
> 
> http://www.turck-usa.com/illustrations/777000415 (sheet_1).pdf
> 
> I bought a few on ebay pretty cheap. It is waterproof (IP67). One nice feature is the "locking" mechanism is a slip collar. It will pull apart if snagged. Wire is nice and flexible with a pretty tough urethane jacket.


Thanks bud!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*Vancbiker*: I applaud your efforts to build a micro-usable set-up. With everyone else scrambling around trying to build mega-Lumen light sets it's nice to see someone trying to keep things simply and light-weight. Since this was intended as a helmet light and there are still no real good 10mm xp-g optics for throw, you might want to consider a triple 10mm XP-E as they are suppose to provide a little bit better throw. It will make the light 10mm wider but what the heck. It would be worth it for the better throw. The 2-up you can still use on your bars.

Sooner or later someone's got to make some adjustable/focusable optics for this stuff and THEN things are going to get real interesting.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Cat-man-do said:


> *Vancbiker*: I applaud your efforts to build a micro-usable set-up. With everyone else scrambling around trying to build mega-Lumen light sets it's nice to see someone trying to keep things simply and light-weight. Since this was intended as a helmet light and there are still no real good 10mm xp-g optics for throw, you might want to consider a triple 10mm XP-E as they are suppose to provide a little bit better throw. It will make the light 10mm wider but what the heck. It would be worth it for the better throw. The 2-up you can still use on your bars.
> 
> Sooner or later someone's got to make some adjustable/focusable optics for this stuff and THEN things are going to get real interesting.


Thanks for the kind words. The big lights are interesting and I will probably build one someday though I don't really feel the need for so much light. I use a single MC-E for a bar light and it is enough light for me except on the faster downhill runs. I built a dual MC-E for a friend and like it. I am building a housing for one for myself.

This is my first helmet light and in all honesty I think it will work fine. If I did not have a XP-G conversion in my backpacking headlamp that has a really tight spot, I don't think I would feel that this 2 up light needed more throw. The next thing I am anxious to see is how the housing dissipates heat while moving. I am hoping to that it will stay well below 40C while riding in 8-12C air temps.


----------



## Homebrew (Jan 2, 2004)

AWESOME!!! That's what I'm talking about! More than adequate light and super-light!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I know we are a demanding public but do you have any beamshots?


----------



## racingsnake (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow I have lurked for a few weeks and just plucked up courage to join in 
and as a compulsive weight saver i must say that looks super 

would it be an easy first build for a total inept newby


----------



## jmitchell13 (Nov 20, 2005)

Very nice! I love the minimalist approach.
Please post pics of your plans for the remote driver.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

That looks very good, nice work. 
But, where do you keep the driver, and switch? Or its just direct drive with connector to turn on and off?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

> I know we are a demanding public but do you have any beamshots?


I am going to try. I don't have a camera that can do the MTBR beamshot settings(no manual exposure ability).



> would it be an easy first build for a total inept newby


Probable not. The machining on the small housing is pretty intricate. Some of the wall thicknesses get as thin as .25mm though most are 1-2mm thick. Also soldering the LEDs and getting the wiring tucked away so as not to interfere with the tiny optics is tough.



> where do you keep the driver, and switch? Or its just direct drive with connector to turn on and off?


The driver is a 1000 mA buckpuck that will be mounted with the batteries. I am waiting on some 18650 holders from Digikey to build a battery. It is going to go in the camelback. It will run on 3 18650s. The switch will be remote mounted on the camelback strap. Have yet to decide on modes. It will either be off, low, or high from the switch, or low, med, or high, from the switch and on/off by connecting/disconnecting the battery. Run time will be over 3 hours on high.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Mounted to the helmet. A combination of velcro on the helmet and mount and a velcro strap through the slots.


----------



## HuffyPuffy (Jun 9, 2008)

Amazing, that is so tiny, the mount looks like it weighs as much as the light. If they hold up to the heat, a small array of those would probably work really well.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

*beamshot?*

Here is a beamshot. My camera is fully auto and does not have a manual mode. It does have a "night scenery" mode which I used for this. The EXIF data shows 8 Sec. at f3.3 and ISO 100. The barely visible branches in the background, dead center on the beam, are 88 feet from the light and camera.


----------



## ireland57 (Sep 11, 2009)

That's a great little light.

I imagine it would be good for long road rides without a bar light (no weight, unobtrusive) or adding to a bar light for off-road.

Can't wait to see how your test goes with it.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

I've looked at the light a few times now and can not seem to see how or if you managed to get a driver in a housing that small.


----------



## ortelius (Dec 6, 2007)

Look at post #23.


----------



## jmitchell13 (Nov 20, 2005)

Vancbiker,
Can you post a pic of what you did with the driver? I'm thinking of doing something similar to this and am curious on your approach for housing the driver.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

That is very very small.


----------



## Joshp82 (Apr 1, 2009)

That is unreal. would be great for a road rider wanting that little bit more light but not the bulk.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Vancbiker said:


> Here is a beamshot. My camera is fully auto and does not have a manual mode. It does have a "night scenery" mode which I used for this. The EXIF data shows 8 Sec. at f3.3 and ISO 100. The barely visible branches in the background, dead center on the beam, are 88 feet from the light and camera.


Very nice considering the optic your using. It would of been nice to have some kind of object in the photo to give a sense of scale but at least you gave us the distance and EXIF info. People should know though that because this is grass, the photo is going to look a bit brighter than it would on a trail. Still, thanks for taking the time to give us something to look at. The micro build is sweet. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

jmitchell13 said:


> Vancbiker,
> Can you post a pic of what you did with the driver? I'm thinking of doing something similar to this and am curious on your approach for housing the driver.


I'm just getting it put together, but here's what I have so far...


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

Looking good Vancbiker, I run twice that setup in my Picasso (4 x XPG in 2S2P) light but driving them at 500 mA a piece. I don't get any heat build-up on the move and I haven't got any fins on the case. I will be interested to hear how hot your light gets on the move.

I see you are using the Digi-key battery holders as well. Any opinions yet and how are you going to package them up with the buckpuck?

Regards,

OTH


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

OverTheHill said:


> I see you are using the Digi-key battery holders as well. Any opinions yet and how are you going to package them up with the buckpuck?


The holders are pretty good. I will use them on other projects for sure. I am thinking about ways to polarity protect them like I did on my DIY 5 cell holders. I will use a small "camera bag" to hold the mess. Then it goes in a pocket of my hydration pack.


----------



## jmitchell13 (Nov 20, 2005)

Vancbiker said:


> I'm just getting it put together, but here's what I have so far...


Thanks! I'm going to use a Taskled driver so your setup may not translate so well, but it does give me some ideas


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

*Now a switch*

I think I am done making parts and the next step is assembly. Switch is a SPDT pushbutton "clicky". Depending on how that is wired it will be off, low, high or low, med, high with off by disconnecting the battery. I have not decided which way to go yet. It is going to be velcro mounted to my hydration pack shoulder strap. Also, I am not sure where to place the penny .


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Penny? the old queen looks a bit worse for wear. 

That's a nice job with the switch, is that Delrin? That's better than the idea I had in mind for an external bar mount switch:thumbsup:

I'm off to get the tools out.


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

VB, can you link us to source for that switch? That's exactly what I've been looking for, to build a remote switch for my BuckPuck driven bar light. Most click switches are much thicker, and don't work that well as a remote. Thanks.

JZ


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

It looks like this Judco switch from Digi-Key.

Don't know about the sexy housing though, is that something you created Vancbiker? :thumbsup:

Regards,

OTH


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Bet you could make a cool soft switch housing using this stuff

http://sugru.com/about/


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

That does indeed look like cool stuff Troutie. I've been thinking that something functional and not too ugly could be fashioned with epoxy putty, but that looks even better. Unfortunately they've sold out of the stuff, and it might be pricey to ship it stateside, but I've put my name on their list.

OTH: yes that looks like the switch, or a good alternative. VB's housing looks to be milled from plastic/nylon/delrin or whatever one prefers to call it.

YB: I'd bet a lot of Abe Lincoln fans would not be happy with you calling him an "old queen" :nono: ....but who really knows how he spent his private time?  

JZ


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

troutie-mtb said:


> Bet you could make a cool soft switch housing using this stuff
> 
> http://sugru.com/about/


That stuff does look really cool. It would be nice if they could tell you what materials it didn't stick to so that you could make a nice mould up for things like switch housings.

I think they need to beef up the info on their website all round because there is not much technical information at all just a whole load of wacky people doing wacky things with the stuff.

Regards,

OTH


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

yetibetty said:


> That's a nice job with the switch, is that Delrin?


The switch body is machined from ABS.



Jim Z in VT said:


> VB, can you link us to source for that switch?


OTH was verrrrrry close! it is a Judco, but it is Digikey 543PB. Only difference is straight vs. bent legs. For this application either would work as most of the leg gets cut off.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

troutie-mtb said:


> Bet you could make a cool soft switch housing using this stuff
> 
> http://sugru.com/about/


Super cool! troutie have you ever used this stuff? I watched the video but am still trying to figure out what consistency it takes when it cures. I'm thinking either soft-plastic or hard rubber..


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Cat-man-do said:


> Super cool! troutie have you ever used this stuff? I watched the video but am still trying to figure out what consistency it takes when it cures. I'm thinking either soft-plastic or hard rubber..


Sadly no I have not tried any just bumbed in to the site while searching for info on adhesives and silicon.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

yetibetty said:


> Penny? the old queen looks a bit worse for wear. .


...and this coming from someone who has the name "Betty" in their handle... 

(* sorry but I just couldn't resist..:lol: )


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Yep, my crap joke was lost in translation :madman: 
UK penny


----------



## piesoup (Feb 9, 2009)

yetibetty said:


> Yep, my crap joke was lost in translation :madman:
> UK penny


Dont worry mate, I got the joke!!


----------



## jbflyfshr (Jul 24, 2006)

Really would like to see a complete build spec / pics.

I like the mount to make it adjustable w/out pulling Velcro off and moving around.

Most important to me is the switch. I have been eying the inline switches on DX but I would prefer to build my own...remote is the way to go. I am tying to make the smallest 2xP7 light I can so electrics are planned to be external as of now.

Nice work!!


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

piesoup said:


> Dont worry mate, I got the joke!!


Likewise....just thought I'd add my own poor attempt at humour.

JZ


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

jbflyfshr said:


> Really would like to see a complete build spec / pics.
> 
> I like the mount to make it adjustable w/out pulling Velcro off and moving around.
> 
> ...


All of this is covered in thread, but to summarize...

Light Head
2 XP-G R5 LEDs
2 Carclo 10417 tight narrow optics
Part of Turck extension cable PKG3Z-2-PSG3
Strain relief clamp. (Part of an RS-232 connector)
DIY optics cover (.5mm Lexan sheet)
DIY machined housing
DIY sheet metal bracket (1.5mm Alu sheet)

Battery Pack
3 18650 holders (Digikey, I don't have the number handy)
1000 mA buckpuck with dimming option
400 ohm resistor (dimming control)
Other part of Turck extension cable
DIY machined Lexan mounting plate

Switch
SPDT switch (Digikey 543PD)
Some of the leftover Turck extension cable
DIY cover (1.5mm rubber sheet)
DIY machined ABS housing

I did not take any pics of the light head before I assembled it as I did not have my camera at hand. No real mystery there though as it only holds the LEDs and optics.


----------



## jbflyfshr (Jul 24, 2006)

What did you start with for the housing for the switch?

What size material did the Light Head start from?

That is I guess more what I am looking for.

JB


----------



## jmitchell13 (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks for the detailed list! I was wondering where you got the strain relief clamp & wire...

I'm planning a 4up version. I just started the design of the housing so thanks for sharing!


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

jbflyfshr said:


> What did you start with for the housing for the switch?
> 
> What size material did the Light Head start from?
> 
> ...


Both pieces are from remnant material at my job, salvaged from the scrap bin. Both were originally nominal 3/4 inch plate pieces. I saw cut then to about 1mm oversize then begin milling from there. The switch housing was designed as I made it, as it doesn't have any real tight dimensions nor real thin sections. I sketched parts of the light head in Solidworks just to make sure I could fit everything in and not have problems.


----------



## jbflyfshr (Jul 24, 2006)

I would love to do that. I don't have any material bins here at the house which is my office so I will be limited. Guess I am going to buy a Dremel or equiv soon or this type of thing will be out of reach for me...

Hats off. Really like it.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

*Done!*

Completed now. All up weight is 265 grams including nylon camera bag for battery pack (not pictured). Should be at least 500 lumens. Over 3 hours run time.

Now if this cold snap ends, I'll get out to try it.


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

Outstanding!

But shouldn't it be well over 600 lumens, driven at 1000mA?

I just noticed that's a Buck_Plus_ driver you're using. Is there any functional difference from the BuckPuck? I've looked at the specs but couldn't see any difference.

JZ


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Looks great! 

I am just a little surprised by the weight?


----------



## tamen00 (Mar 10, 2004)

Yeah, I was a little surprised by the weight also... however the battery with 3 18650's probably weighs about 185 grams, leaving 80 grams for the light, switch, wires, battery holders/etc... still a lite setup


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

scar said:


> I am just a little surprised by the weight?


That weight includes three 18650 batteries and the battery bag I think.

JZ

EDIT: ha! beaten to the punch again!


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Looked a little closer at earlier pics, there are two batteries on the bottom side of the battery holder. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Jim Z in VT said:


> Outstanding!
> 
> But shouldn't it be well over 600 lumens, driven at 1000mA?
> 
> ...


Just trying to be conservative on the light rating.

No difference that I could tell on the BuckPlus. It was what was in stock at Digikey at the time.



scar said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I am just a little surprised by the weight?


The weight includes 3 batteries and a bag. I also weighed it on a spring scale at home. I'll re-weigh it on calibrated scale at work later.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Weight on a calibrated scale is 257.6 grams. A 2 cell battery would run it ok if weight in the pack were objectionable. I think it will be pretty much unnoticeable. Since this is my first helmet light, I wonder how many times I'm going to try to take off my pack without disconnecting the light cable first


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

Vancbiker said:


> Since this is my first helmet light, I wonder how many times I'm going to try to take off my pack without disconnecting the light cable first


If you are like me, you will forget to unplug it _*every*_ time, no matter how often you use it. :madman:

JZ


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

Jim Z in VT said:


> If you are like me, you will forget to unplug it _*every*_ time, no matter how often you use it. :madman:
> 
> JZ


+1 
The reason my batteries go on the helmet. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

*Bar road light now?*

My son wanted to borrow a light for a night ride on a bikepath with some friends. I looked over what we could do and this seemed to work out pretty well. You would want a triple or more for trail use.


----------



## jbflyfshr (Jul 24, 2006)

Vancbiker,

what do you estimate is the flood of this setup? If I build one I wasn't sure of the optics compatibility for my needs. I will have a somewhat floody bar light dual P7 and this would be my 'little' helmet setup if I can copy it in some fashion...

JB


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

I haven't measured the beam spread but will estimate . When I use it on my helmet, I aim it so the brightest part of the beam is maybe 30-40 feet ahead when my head is in a "normal" position. I would guess the beam is like 10-15 wide at that point. I feel it makes usable light to around 60 feet. 

This light is actually working quite well for me as a helmet light despite the lack of a really tight optic. I am now using it with a dual MC-E with Fraen reflectors that are pretty tight for a bar light. This little light works well to light up the turns and techy spots that I am looking at while the bar light provides lots of throw and pretty good spill.


----------



## jbflyfshr (Jul 24, 2006)

sounds good to me.

I hope I can get close to the same size. I will be using saws and drill since I can't machine anything right now. I keep drooling over the dremels but I have other things on the priority list for now.

If you ever open that thing up send me some pics so I can see the guts of the operation.

JB


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

*my 2 cents*

this is my 2 cents, also very small:









for the next season I'll combine these two:
















so it should be even smaller. variable light spill will let to use 350 lumens more efficiently.


----------



## crewcabrob (Nov 5, 2007)

Vancbiker,

Great work on the small helmet light! It looks like a fabulous little engineering marvel.

Quazzle,

I thought I could ask a couple of questions on this old thread about your lights.

I would love to have three of your small light heads with variable lenses running the 350lm LEDs you talked about combining. I know right now yoru focus has been on the triple set up of the L33, but I really don't need that much light. A little over 1000lm would be fine for me running on one light level. I know it sounds really simple in comparison to everyone wanting multiple levels and such.

Did you finish up the adjustable focus optics and the L31 light engine yet?

I have batteries and connectors ready to go. I just need the small light heads to finish it all up.

Rob


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

crewcabrob said:


> Did you finish up the adjustable focus optics and the L31 light engine yet?


sorry to tell but the second attempt has been completely failed. But I'll keep trying...
by the way, the tiny L31 engine is ready to go!
http://lux-rc.com/temp/L312PCB-EN-120416.pdf


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow that light is amazing, so when do these go on sale and how much?!?!?! :thumbsup:


----------



## crewcabrob (Nov 5, 2007)

Quazzle,

Thanks for the update on the progress. Sorry to hear about the failure on the optics. I'm sure you will figure it out soon enough.

The link you provided didn't work for me. It doesnt' matter that much. I'm just curious if the L31 in the L30 light head will work and how do I get my hands on it? I will order the current optic package along with the cooler. I just want to get the 350lm and not just the standard 240 if that will work.

I also sent a PM and email on this. Sorry to hit you from all directions. I need a new working light system for a 12hour night race in the middle of May. I have two Magic Shines to fall back on if I have to use them.

Rob


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

tracerprix said:


> Wow that light is amazing, so when do these go on sale and how much?!?!?! :thumbsup:


Which light?

I think Quazzle has a web sales operation on the lux-rc.com website for his small light. I built mine for myself and don't have any immediate plans to build them for sale.


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

I can never find anything for sale on his site.


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

crewcabrob said:


> The link you provided didn't work for me.


sorry. I have updated the document. Now it's correct



crewcabrob said:


> I'm just curious if the L31 in the L30 light head will work and how do I get my hands on it? I will order the current optic package along with the cooler. I just want to get the 350lm and not just the standard 240 if that will work.


sorry but it's not possible to install L31 to L30's housing. I'll have to machine new housings for new LED modules. Normally it takes 4-6 weeks and I'm going to start as soon as I finish with the engine PCBs


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

unterhausen said:


> I can never find anything for sale on his site.


here's a direct link:
http://www.lux-rc.com/view.php?p=content/showcase/L30/order

It seems I have poor navigation on my site, I need to sort it out.


----------



## HuffyPuffy (Jun 9, 2008)

Vancbiker said:


> Which light?
> 
> I think Quazzle has a web sales operation on the lux-rc.com website for his small light. I built mine for myself and don't have any immediate plans to build them for sale.


You made a light too? :thumbsup:

J/k, super (small) light, you could probably sell them (or even just the switches), though it may not be worth your time since it looks like a lot of work goes into them. Were they made on a CNC or manual mill?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

HuffyPuffy said:


> You made a light too? :thumbsup:
> 
> J/k, super (small) light, you could probably sell them (or even just the switches), though it may not be worth your time since it looks like a lot of work goes into them. Were they made on a CNC or manual mill?


Oh Yeah! I did make a small light, didn't I?  This thread did get a bit hijacked or something, but that's OK. It's more about sharing ideas to me.

The microlight was made on a Taiwanese copy of a Bridgeport manual mill. Next winter I am going to build a 3 up version of the microlight with XP-Es instead of Gs. I'll machine them in a small run on a CNC as I have a few friends that like the 2 up.

I may also get a Quazzle triple module and build something, though I am more fond of the lower profile that a linear 3 up will give. I do like the integrated driver concept.


----------



## HuffyPuffy (Jun 9, 2008)

Making that on a Bridgeport mill must have been a study in contrasts  The 3-up seems like an ideal bar light, they are so small a bar mount could even be integrated with the design - though that would make it only a bar light - maybe not a good idea since a 3 up like that as a helmet light would command some respect


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

*Thermoplastic*



troutie-mtb said:


> Bet you could make a cool soft switch housing using this stuff
> 
> http://sugru.com/about/


I have a supply of thermoplastic I use at work. Boil it up to soften to the consistency of modeling clay, and it cools to a pretty hard but slightly flexible plastic. It's not soft, but you can customize it all you want. It would work on any parts that don't generate heat.

Similar to this: http://www.crossprotection.com.sg/?p=2626

PS Very nice little build. Amazing skills. Did you ever consider a new version with Regina reflectors?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Ofroad'bent said:


> PS Very nice little build. Amazing skills. Did you ever consider a new version with Regina reflectors?


Absolutely going to build some more lights. I've been building a new engine and transmission for my toy car since last winter. No time left to build lights. The car is nearing completion, though!

The XP-G and Regina is at the top of the list, though that combo will be huge relative to the microlight.


----------



## caesarleigh (Oct 12, 2010)

Bump for a SWEET DIY build, & a +1 for Vancbiker to start manufacturing these!


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

caesarleigh said:


> Bump for a SWEET DIY build, & a +1 for Vancbiker to start manufacturing these!


Thanks for the compliment!

I have built lights for a couple friends, but really as more of a hobby. If I did anything more it would likely be just making the housings and switch bodies for DIY builders to assemble as they like. Anything more might ruin it as a hobby.


----------



## caesarleigh (Oct 12, 2010)

Please let us all know if/when you decide to make a few.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I assume for a few like SCAR, the process has a certain Zen quality and if you enjoy working with your hands to relax, and you get paid for it, then avocation becomes a bit of a side vocation. The experimentation is in new LEDs optics and multiple units with different driver/battery packs. There is still a lot of DIY thrills in hitting a custom light order spot on performance/price/profit wise. Which is great. But no. it's, not for me, either. 

It wouldn't be such a great hobby if everyone here became a light entrepreneur. It is very nice that a few do.:thumbsup: 

Making a few housings available for DIYers to do with as they please is a very nice thing to do. :thumbsup:


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

Vancbiker said:


> Which light?
> 
> I think Quazzle has a web sales operation on the lux-rc.com website for his small light. I built mine for myself and don't have any immediate plans to build them for sale.


I've been following this thread for months, and I just saw this. Wow I am slow! Thank you!

Vancbiker, or Quazzle. Which of your guys lights would be best for a helmet lamp? I have one for my bike, just need one for my helmet. 
Thanks!

Mike


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

tracerprix said:


> I've been following this thread for months, and I just saw this. Wow I am slow! Thank you!
> 
> Vancbiker, or Quazzle. Which of your guys lights would be best for a helmet lamp? I have one for my bike, just need one for my helmet.
> Thanks!
> ...


the question is - how much power you need. Check this link too - 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=630586


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

tracerprix said:


> Vancbiker, or Quazzle. Which of your guys lights would be best for a helmet lamp? I have one for my bike, just need one for my helmet.
> Thanks!


IMO a helmet light should be small, light, have a spot type beam pattern, and not be mounted on the top of the helmet. That being said, remember that it is my opinion. There have been innumerable styles of helmet mount designs in the DIY and commercial world. Each has features and characteristics that some love, some dislike, and some hate. Think about where you ride and how you ride. Build or borrow some lights to try. You'll soon learn what you prefer.

The microlight puts out a lot of light, but I would prefer it be more of a spot pattern for helmet use. You can not get that with the carclo 10mm optics. I plan to replace the microlight this winter with a slightly larger XP-G and Ledil Regina setup to get the beam pattern I prefer.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

So I just ordered a bunch of stuff from Cutters. Included are some XP-Gs and Reginas. I am going to build a replacement for the microlight. 

What say you all about building it with 2 XP-Gs and Reginas or maybe bumping it to a trio with 2 Reginas and a Carclo 10417 for fill? I plan on running it with the same 14.1V 18650 pack with integral Buckpuck. That would work in either configuration just with less runtime on a trio.


----------



## klynk (Apr 18, 2010)

2 XPG + Reginas will be fine.
Reginas give a decent amount of spill as a bonus, so you won't need 3rd LED for fill.


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

2 xpg and regina's are fantastic. Drive them at 1200mA and they are even better:thumbsup:


----------



## henry9419 (Nov 18, 2010)

@Vancbiker ...how much would you charge for one of those? name a price and i would consider buying one or two from you


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

henry9419 said:


> @Vancbiker ...how much would you charge for one of those? name a price and i would consider buying one or two from you


Hi Henry. While I have built a few lights for friends, it currently is a hobby. I'm not really interested in selling light sets. If anything I might sell a bare housing for someone that wanted to build their own lights but lacked tools for metalworking.


----------



## henry9419 (Nov 18, 2010)

ok, i would buy a few housings because i have a few sets of aluminum shears and punches but nothing else...how much would you charge for them, and are you in the US?


----------

